# Thank You............



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

This is to whoever is the person, who likes to zap me with a terrible post, then INSTEAD of signing their name, likes to sign nasty notes. Thank you. You are a coward. I don't see why, everybody else, on this board, can have an opinion, but I can't? What makes your opinion so much better than mine? How would you like to have this done to you? Obviously, you wouldn't care. I do. This "used" to be a real nice forum, but now, it is just a cut-throat. If I post my opinion along with others, I get zapped. It isn't nice, nor is it fair. I hope whoever you are, are satisfied.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am getting to the point that I wish the "reputation" be either eliminated or fixed in such a way that whatever rep you give a person automatically shows your name. 

When a member cannot express their opinion about a situation, whether it agrees or disagrees with the going consensus, we all lose in the long run. Recently, another member who is largely cherished by the majority of members, was "dinged" simply because they expressed their opinion about a situation that did not "fit" the prevailing sentiments of some other members. This was and is totally unfair.

I believe we sometimes need opposing, but respectful, views on the subjects we discuss. After all, how else can we learn and broaden our ideas. The members who choose to post opposing ideas should be able to state them without feeling they will be persecuted. 

Of course, people who hide behind an anonymous comment don't stop to think of the hurt they cause others but, in the long run, the person they harm the most is themselves.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Maggie, that is about the size of it. I agree totally with you. There is no reason for this kind of behavior . 

I always thought this forum was the best I ever found, and that is why I stayed with it. It was always nice to hear other people's opinions, as we all have different ones. It sure would be a boring place if everyone had the same opinion, now wouldn't it?

If someone wants to hide, I guess we can't stop them. It just isn't right or fair. Thank you for your post.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I did not even know about this "rep" thing. yikes! stick aroud snowbirdsue I respect your opinions as I do others. people just can be very sensitive when 
it come to animals(I work at a vet) best to tread lightly. don't let em ruffle your feathers! he he


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with Maggie. Either get rid of reputation altogether, or at the very least record the identity of the sender, just as it is recorded and visible in the posts and PMs. Particularly with respect to assigning of negative rep. points. Or require negative points to have moderator approval. Or require a certain minimum (make it a high minimum) of reputation points be earned before a person is allowed to give negative points. It is being misused, I think, and making this forum a less nice place to be


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Sue ,

I've seen references to "reputation" on here before but cant figure out what it is . I dont see anything where you check on a reputation ? It must be hidden somewhere . 

I dont know exactly which thing you are refering to , but dont let it bother you if somebody writes anonimous comments Sue , if I voiced my differing opinions on some things I read here I'd probably get booted off .  99% of the time its a great forum with wonderful people and so much good information . Personally I like peoples different opinions because it makes you think , and sometimes see the other point of view on a matter . But yeh , sometimes it makes me mad  LOL 

This incedent reminds me of a ham radio website I frequent often . There you can sign in anonimously on the forums also , but the vast majority sign in with their callsign and post comments . It seems the ones who dont are the troublemakers and smart asses . I dont pay much attention to people who dont have the guts to sign their name when they make derogatory comments or just to stir the pot . 

Your posts are valued so just ignore the person .

Hambone 

pardon my bad spelling ! I havnt had enough caffiene yet this AM to think straight


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

From the start, for me, I chose not to play the Rep game. (still don't)
How ever it's nice to get a pat on the back sometimes.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Some people view all creatures need protection. And some see other ways. Reputation points is used on other foroms BUt the same goes there You get bad points there to. Yes reps probably need to go , We learn to disagrree as we all are different Some have strong feelings, and get upset easyer then others and you get a negitive point from this. If I had a way Yes the rep would go. As a reported post helps control problems. Then closing threads that can lead to problems is another method. But The old saying words will never harm you is true But it hurts feelings, And if your feelings get hurt Then really the person that wrote the negitive words Wins This is a place all poeople who show interest in PIgeons can learn can share and can contribute. Do not let your self be stopped by feelings Be kind back and you continue to contribute. The ones that can not force there idea will leave The ones that share and read will stay. kindness wins over allways.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sue, if anybody is not prepared to comment 'in public', or at least in a PM (which identifies them, of course), then their comments are best ignored. I had a negative rep given and didn't understand the comment then, and still don't.

I have very occasionally given good rep, because I considered a member had made a particularly lucid and valuable contribution, but frankly I don't see it as a vital facility. In fact, if it's over-used I think it probably loses any value it may have, and if it's abused then I certainly agree it needs reviewing.

John


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

John_D said:


> Sue, if anybody is not prepared to comment 'in public', or at least in a PM (which identifies them, of course), then their comments are best ignored. I had a negative rep given and didn't understand the comment then, and still don't.
> 
> I have very occasionally given good rep, because I considered a member had made a particularly lucid and valuable contribution, but frankly I don't see it as a vital facility. In fact, if it's over-used I think it probably loses any value it may have, and if it's abused then I certainly agree it needs reviewing.
> 
> John


That pretty much says it all


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you to all. I will take all of your comments into consideration. Yes, John, I think you hit the nail on the head, it certainly does need reviewing. It is a shame, that some people find the need to do such things. Just think, if they put all that negative energy to good use, what might come from that! Thanks again, Sue


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Sue, Is this happening in PM's or repuation? You certainly DO have the right to your own opinions. I agree with you, that anyone who posts negative stuff is a coward if they won't take responsibility for their words by identifying themselves. It is immature behavior, and as such doesn't belong on this forum. IMO I would discount any post where the author doesn't identify themselves. Differences of opinion are one thing and members should be able to debate differences openly. Nasty notes to individuals have a whole other purpose and that is to make someone feel bad. I always think of this as grade school behavior. It is one thing to disagree with someone's point of view. It is another to attack the person themselves. Personal attacks should not be tolerated!!!

Margaret





Snowbird Sue said:


> This is to whoever is the person, who likes to zap me with a terrible post, then INSTEAD of signing their name, likes to sign nasty notes. Thank you. You are a coward. I don't see why, everybody else, on this board, can have an opinion, but I can't? What makes your opinion so much better than mine? How would you like to have this done to you? Obviously, you wouldn't care. I do. This "used" to be a real nice forum, but now, it is just a cut-throat. If I post my opinion along with others, I get zapped. It isn't nice, nor is it fair. I hope whoever you are, are satisfied.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am getting to the point that I wish the "reputation" be either eliminated or fixed in such a way that whatever rep you give a person automatically shows your name.
> 
> When a member cannot express their opinion about a situation, whether it agrees or disagrees with the going consensus, we all lose in the long run. Recently, another member who is largely cherished by the majority of members, was "dinged" simply because they expressed their opinion about a situation that did not "fit" the prevailing sentiments of some other members. This was and is totally unfair.
> 
> ...


 Beautifully expressed, Maggie.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I gotta say that I personally think that we should do away with reputation completely.  I've never seen the point. We all know how helpful many of us are. I've had a few newer people ask me out of curiosity why they don't get more reputation when they offer so much good advice and help....I think it can lead to bad feelings (people feeling "left out" or "looked over")even if it is "good" reputation being given.

I think--no, I know, from what I've heard here and there--that it makes some people feel bad when they don't have as much rep as others even if they're just as helpful. IMHO, I think it's kind of "high-schooly" and can be thought of by some as almost a popularity contest, though I know that's not how it's meant. I don't pay much attention to it, I still haven't figured out how to even check my own comments about me or anything lol. I especially think that being able to give someone "bad" rep is a bad idea as it promotes bad feelings. And being able to remain anonymous just gives those people an extra step up towards making others feel bad.  

Instead of rep points, we can simply send someone a nice PM or even state in a thread how helpful they are and how much we appreciate it. Same goes for anyone who disagrees with someone; send them a PM if you feel you must.

As I said, I've never seen the point of reputation points on here at all; I think almost all of us are as helpful as we can be to one another and that should be good enough in itself.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*Negative reputation*

Well, Folks, I am concerned that so many people are so down on a posting of neg rep...especially as the rep was unsigned. As any of you know, I sign my rep posts....but this one unfortunate time I hit the submit button before I realized I had NOT signed. Unfortunately...you can't edit rep posts. For those who don't know the text of that post...i wrote, ''Shame on you..you have no heart.'' in response to Sue's post that we are a pigeon forum and there was too many petitions about other animals. There were no further messages sent to Sue by me.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have to give it to you littlebird for coming forward, but as far as we know sue got other reps i am sure yours was not the worst one, iI also think the rep thing should go, it only gives the sender a opportunity to write something without their name, nice when its good, but upseting when not so,
I think if anything should be said it should be posted or send by pm,
I hope sue this has not discouraged you too much and hope you stay with the forum, I value everybodies opinions on here, *AS LONG AS I KNOW WHO'S OPINION IT IS.*


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

jojo67 said:


> I have to give it to you littlebird for coming forward, but as far as we know sue got other reps i am sure yours was not the worst one, iI also think the rep thing should go, it only gives the sender a opportunity to write something without their name, nice when its good, but upseting when not so,
> I think if anything should be said it should be posted or send by pm,
> I hope sue this has not discouraged you too much and hope you stay with the forum, I value everybodies opinions on here, *AS LONG AS I KNOW WHO'S OPINION IT IS.*


Perhaps the reputation thing should go but for some a pat on the back is all they get for their hard work and extreme effort and in some people's case at a huge personal cost financially. Maybe the forum could just eliminate the NEGATIVE reputation unless the whole thing is automatically posting the poster's name.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

little bird said:


> Perhaps the reputation thing should go but for some a pat on the back is all they get for their hard work and extreme effort and in some people's case at a huge personal cost financially. Maybe the forum could just eliminate the NEGATIVE reputation unless the whole thing is automatically posting the poster's name.


many people on here do a great job, and i would rather give them the pat on the back on the forum, in view for all to see, if a negative rep has to be send think the administraters of this site should send are some appointed body, I also think if you have nothng good to say about a person, then say nothing, this not a personal attack on you littlebird, 
I think we might have got snowbirds on a bad day maybe, As maryjane said things writing down come out different sometimes,


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, thank you little bird for coming forward, but you were NOT the only one, and I did get some real *nasty* messages along with those neg. reps. Like I stated before, you have your opinion, and I have mine. I still don't see any reason for the ATTACKS I have received. 

Don't worry, JoJo, I'll stick around. Yes, they were several nasty notes posted on the neg. rep. If it were just yours, little bird, I wouldn't have said a word, but there was several . I still don't think that is fair. We are all entitled to our opinions, so why all the negative stuff? I never did anything to you. I just stated my opinion. I never once said I was any better than anyone else, or should be treated any better than anyone else.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nona, it takes a big person to come forward as you did and I thank you for having the courage to do it. You're tops in my book.

I know that we have the option to give a positive or negative rep but I have never, to the best of my almost 70 year old memory, given a negative simply because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Nona, it takes a big person to come forward as you did and I thank you for having the courage to do it. You're tops in my book.
> 
> I know that we have the option to give a positive or negative rep but I have never, to the best of my almost 70 year old memory, given a negative simply because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.




You're a good bird!!!!!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Perhaps if I explained what triggered MY negative response to Sue's post. A few weeks back several members busted their butts trying to get 1000 signatures for the Wellington pigeons. We sent e-mails to all our family and friends and the thread kept being bumped up for more exposure from members and still there were only 750 signatures. If petitions are not posted on animal lovers forums......who will speak up for the abused animals all over the world? Sue...i'm sorry for your abuse....my post was to chastise you....not attack you or abuse you. in the future I shall only post any negative thoughts on the thread and the only reputation I will give will be positive. 
Boy....talk about sticking both feet in your mouth!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

little bird said:


> Perhaps if I explained what triggered MY negative response to Sue's post. A few weeks back several members busted their butts trying to get 1000 signatures for the Wellington pigeons. We sent e-mails to all our family and friends and the thread kept being bumped up for more exposure from members and still there were only 750 signatures. If petitions are not posted on animal lovers forums......who will speak up for the abused animals all over the world? Sue...i'm sorry for your abuse....my post was to chastise you....not attack you or abuse you. in the future I shall only post any negative thoughts on the thread and the only reputation I will give will be positive.
> Boy....talk about sticking both feet in your mouth!!



OUCH!!!!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

little bird said:


> Perhaps if I explained what triggered MY negative response to Sue's post. A few weeks back several members busted their butts trying to get 1000 signatures for the Wellington pigeons. We sent e-mails to all our family and friends and the thread kept being bumped up for more exposure from members and still there were only 750 signatures. If petitions are not posted on animal lovers forums......who will speak up for the abused animals all over the world? Sue...i'm sorry for your abuse....my post was to chastise you....not attack you or abuse you. in the future I shall only post any negative thoughts on the thread and the only reputation I will give will be positive.
> Boy....talk about sticking both feet in your mouth!!


Little Bird, there is no difference between chastise and attack, they both have the same meaning. I am an animal lover, always have been, and I have had animals for over 30 + years. Still do. I think the buck stops here. I Hope you learned something . I think all negative posts should be posted as well. There is no need to attack anyone here , just because they don't agree with you. I could tell you some stories that would curl your hair, but I will spare you those details. I do appreciate you coming forward, and anyone else who also did this should as well. You will live thru it. Maybe, in the future, I'll just keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, Sue, I have learned something. I learned the tsk-tsk-tsk from a nearly 70 year old clucking hen could be interpeted as a slap in the face. Will I live thru this....I lived thru boot camp at Parris Island so I think I will survive.


----------

